# Mazzer/Fiorenzato adjustment collar



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Maybe a bit of a strange question but how tight is your adjustment collar on SJ/F5's?

I can adjust mine nice and smooth for the first 5-6 turns from first engagement on the threads, but than further down and it gets tighter and tighter to the point that I need almost both hands to turn it.

At the moment I'm using a graphite paste sort of thing that Ive made myself with very fine graphite powder and few drops of oil.

Just wondering if it's not the time to change the burrs (even though they seem pretty sharp).

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It should run smoothly down all the way. Try it without the carrier in . Most likely coffee grounds stuck in threads, they collect up and eventually jam into a solid mass towards the bottom of the threads. Clean out the oil/ graphite mix , and use something like "meths" to remove any traces of oil or grease. Use a very stiff tooth brush to thoroughly clean the threads then try just the adjuster again. Use Molycote 111 or vaseline to lightly lubricate the threads


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an f5 and adjustment requires a real effort. Only just moves. Feels like it shouldn't move. Cannot remember what product is food safe and will help. If anyone could advise - I would be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

aodstratford said:


> I have an f5 and adjustment requires a real effort. Only just moves. Feels like it shouldn't move. Cannot remember what product is food safe and will help. If anyone could advise - I would be grateful. Thanks.


Stilsons?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The "Molycote 111" is the one used for internals of coffee machines and is suitable for the thread on your grinder OR as I said above vaseline can be used on the screw thread of your grinder.

Usual cause of tightness / difficulty turning is coffee grounds building up in the threads , particularly towards the bottom as they tend to get pushed there.

Carefully check the threads for any burrs , dings or damage.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine is definitely not cross threaded and should be pretty clean from coffee. I use the burr brush (fairly stiff steel bristles) and give it a clean every time I change to different beans, doing a chamber sweep and a good hoover. Anyway, will try to change it for molycote next. @Drewster - how much gap do you have between bottom face of the collar and the casing at approx 0 (no chirp) position?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Well give Vaseline a try !


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do not over grease the threads, just a thin smear in several places as it spreads as the collar is screwed down . In addition to the threads smear the bottom edge of the adjuster OR the upper edge of the carrier where the collar touches. This reduces the friction between the collar and the carrier. (just a thin smear in 3 or 4 places)


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've just deep cleaned a used SR50. It had been serviced in Nov 15 but there were lots of stale grinds in the burrs & under the collar.

The he collar had been greased really well & I found the collar was trying to cross thread when I screwed it on.

Thanks is for the tip about the Vaseline on the top carrier. Mine is very stiff at the bottom, so will give it a whirl.


----------

